
Building Skills in Python [Version 2.4] (free book) - nickb
http://homepage.mac.com/s_lott/books/python.html
======
edw519
Thanks for the link. Looks fairly well written. The author sure seems like
he's given quite a bit back. I will check it out.

Now for the really stupid question from a php programmer...

In one or two sentences (no language wars please), WHY should I consider
Python over php?

~~~
dag
Everything, the names/code/look of the final program is natural and easy on
the eyes. Plus there are a LOT of useful libraries available.

PG calls it the Python Paradox, ESR says that it was so natural that he was
able to make a useful GUI while still learning the language, IIRC Spolsky
called it part of the 2.5 languages that are safe to use in the business
environment.

~~~
eru
> Other than the fact Linux has a cool name, could someone explain why I
> should use Linux over BSD?

No. That's it. The cool name, that is. We worked very hard on creating a name
that would appeal to the majority of people, and it certainly paid off:
thousands of people are using linux just to be able to say "OS/2? Hah. I've
got Linux. What a cool name". 386BSD made the mistake of putting a lot of
numbers and weird abbreviations into the name, and is scaring away a lot of
people just because it sounds too technical.

~~~
Kaizyn
Hardware support is added to Linux sooner than BSD. More pre-compiled binaries
are available for Linux. Also, it can be a bit harder to get applications up
and running on BSD.

~~~
eru
Sure. I should have added the source of my citation. It's a joke answer from
Linus.

